# Medicare when both spouses are working but one is under 60?



## cottonwood (Dec 5, 2016)

Hello! I couldn't find the answers to my specific questions, so I looked for a forum with people who would probably know the answers. I think I've found one. 

My husband is going to turn 65 in a couple of weeks. He plans to keep working for now. I'm 56 and self-employed, so my health insurance is through the company he works for. That company has well over 20 employees.

I'm trying to figure out the pros and cons for our situation if he were to sign up for Medicare now. Here are my questions:


If my husband gets Medicare Part A in addition to the health insurance he has through work, would the benefits be that the Medicare would cover him beyond what the company insurance does if, for example, he had a hospital stay?
If he signs up for Medicare and keeps the health insurance he gets through work, would my health insurance be affected in any way? Could the company cancel his health insurance (and thus mine too) if he were on Medicare?
Other than to provide coverage for me, does he need to be on the company health care plan too once he's on Medicare?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum!

How it works for us is, my husband is 65 and still is employed, covering us both under his company insurance, which is the primary health insurance and Medicare becomes the secondary. You still have to sign up for Medicare part A at 65, but can decline part B as long as his company is still going to insure him. 

If he choose to go just with Medicare A & B alone, and do away with his company insurance, you would not have coverage for yourself then because you a younger and not covered at this time under medicare.  

When he finally retires and goes mainly to Medicare, he'll need an affidavit from his employer stating he was insured through their company, so that part B premiums are not raised from what they are now.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 5, 2016)

My husband and I are both over 65. He is retired and uses Medicare A, B and I think C. I am still working and have signed up for Medicare Part A but am covered under my company's insurance plan which is my primary insurance.

Since you are under 65 and covered under his insurance, he problem needs to keep that as his primary so you'll be covered.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 5, 2016)

Agreed.  If I were you, I would clarify that with the social Security/Medicare people at the main 1-800 number, just to be sure.  I've always gotten very good advice from them (though not so much at my local office), and they've always been quite helpful, even with convoluted and complicated questions.  I'd check with them just to be sure I was understanding it correctly.

Be sure he DOES sign up for Medicare at 65, so he doesn't risk late-enrollment penalties.  Again, please talk with SSA so you are sure you know what you're doing -- there are minefields out there and you don't want to fall into one.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 6, 2016)

cottonwood said:


> Hello! I couldn't find the answers to my specific questions, so I looked for a forum with people who would probably know the answers. I think I've found one.
> 
> My husband is going to turn 65 in a couple of weeks. He plans to keep working for now. I'm 56 and self-employed, so my health insurance is through the company he works for. That company has well over 20 employees.
> 
> ...




I am 68.. my husband is 65.   He retired at age 63 but I kept working..   In order for my husband to be covered by insurance I had to work and keep him covered under my employer insurance... even though I was Medicare A and B eligible.    I carried Medicare part A but if you continue to work, Medicare part A does not cover anything.  Your employer insurance is your Primary, for both hospitalization and for outpatient services.    His company cannot force him to opt out of their insurance and go with Medicare.   In order for you to be covered.. he has to carry the Employee + spouse option..   There is as far as I know.. no Spouse only option.  Unless his company will give you insurance without him taking it also.  

Bottom Line..  He has to work until you are Medicare eligible..  OR until you get a job that will give you group health insurance, or you purchase your own insurance through an insurance exchange or private insurance company.

It's fine for him to sign up for Medicare part A.. but since he is on his employer's insurance he must defer Medicare part B.   When he is ready to retire and take Part B, he must bring an affidavit from his employer to the SS office proving that he has had health insurance coverage with his company in order to avoid the Part B penalty.     I just did this.  I start Medicare part A and B on January 1st.


----------

